# CL Atl, Grizzly 18 inch bandsaw $500



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Band Saw 18 inch Grizzly


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> Band Saw 18 inch Grizzly


Hi Tommy:

It looks suspiciously like the 14/15" import but the belt guard is missing. It looks like its got the riser though.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Why is it in the living room??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

That's not to strange down in Atlanta, GA.. after all they do keep the refrigerator on the front porch down south..  and the band saws in the closet just off the front room.. LOL .. how do I know this my oldest lives in GA. hahahaha 

With her boss and his 8 cars that don't run 

====



RJM60 said:


> Why is it in the living room??


----------

